
Why home 3D printing never lived up to the hype - 20tibbygt06
http://www.vox.com/2016/6/6/11693388/makerbot-home-3d-printers
======
mpbm
Ugh, it's kind of painful to read an article that looks like it was literally
copied out of a magazine a few decades ago and just had the subject changed.

3D printers are going through the technology hype cycle, just like other
things such as 2D printers, computers, cars, etc.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hype_cycle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hype_cycle)

It passed the peak, where everyone's imagination runs away with them, and it's
headed into the trough. So, plotting it against the curve by eye, I'd say in
about 6 years we should be hitting the plateau.

